# Tandems - twice the fun, half the effort!



## stoatsngroats (4 Jun 2012)

I'd just like to add some gentle thoughts to tandem, and 'long-bike' riding, as opposed to long bike-riding!
I used to do road cycling, on a racer, around 70 miles ish, on a weekly basis, and then commuting sometimes 20 miles a day too.
It was always fun, despite not needing to be part of a group cycle i enjoyed those early mornings dring the summer, rain or shine. Fitness can be fun.!

However, since August last year, I've had the greater pleasure of captain-ing a tandem around the Sussex countryside, with my partner as stoker. My enjoyment of cycling has doubled - I'd never have thought this was possible!
it's our second season together, and we've been out for only a couple of weekends, due to a really heavy work schedule, but already the blood is fizzing, and the brain is planning! 
Four legs, two wheels - it's a great combination, and I LOVE IT!! (Awaiting a Tandem Smiley)


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2012)

stoatsngroats you are not wrong  . tandem riding is great fun


----------



## BlackPanther (28 Jan 2013)

*Tandems - twice the fun, half the effort!*

And 5 times the price? Mind, I shouldn't comment with the price of trikes!


----------



## machew (28 Jan 2013)

How about a Tandem tike?


----------



## Andy500 (28 Jan 2013)

I'm just in the process of purchasing a co-motion robusta tandem for me and the better half to ride. We had a go on one just before Christmas borrowed from another couple in our cycling club who have been riding one for over 5 years. It was brilliant fun and no matter how hard I pedalled I just couldn't get rid of the better half  there she was directly behind me all the time!

Seriously though, I've been a member of a cycling club for the last 18 months going out every Saturday leaving my partner at home, understandably she's been getting fed up with it especially as she is a good cyclist but not quite good enough to keep up with the normal club run pace of 17 - 18mph over 70 to 80 miles. So we decided a tandem was the way forward and ordered a brand new one from The Tandem Shop at Telford. We will not only be able to enjoy the club run together on the tandem (along with typically 20 to 25 other riders) but also share the experience with the other couple who go on the club runs on their tandem. We are also planning a 2 week holiday near Lake Annecy to enjoy together some of the iconic routes around the French Alps on the tandem. The Co-Motion Robusta should arrive towards the tail end of Feb, we are both extremely excited, yes this   excited.


----------



## Glenview09 (11 Feb 2013)

Andy, I hope you enjoy the Comotion.
We bought a Landescape from Peter in Oct 2012 and it is a great bike. (We also have a Barry Bond ~1980 one).

Did you try the Landescape as well? What made you chose the Comotion over Peter's own made to measure bikes?
We are planning the C2C but the alps seems ambitious, I only go there in Crysalski busses :-)


----------



## Andy500 (16 Feb 2013)

Hi Glen?

No we didn't try the Landescape but went straight for the Robusta as the other members of our club have a Robusta which was absolutely awesome, really well made and they have vast experience on it which includes cycling holidays around the Alps and Pyrenees.

When are you doing the C2C? Is it an organised event or your own plans? Which route are you taking?


----------



## Glenview09 (27 Feb 2013)

Hi Andy, Sorry I'd seen your reply and had to reboot and then forgot....Hope you enjoy the Comotion.

We were planning for the c2c in the Easter holiday but have decided that the weather may be a little unstable. We are going July now and have booked with http://www.c2chasslefree.co.uk/index.php and are putting our caravan on their site, cost is about £500 for 2 people over a 4 day run. We will do it west to east, we will just follow a route in a guidebook. (http://www.amazon.co.uk/C2C-Cycle-R...=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1361970433&sr=1-4)

It is a pity that the trains don't carry tandems across otherwise we could do it a lot cheaper.

There are other firms that seem to be expecting £800 which seems a bit steep for 4 days.


----------



## Andy500 (31 Mar 2013)

Finally got our Co-Motion Robusta Tandem on Friday morning and went out for a 30 mile test ride which we managed to average 19mph. So joined in with Nottingham Clarion Cycling Club run yesterday. Wow what a ride, average temp around 0 degrees, blizzards, snow and ice, over 1000 metres of climbing during the 64 mile ride. It was shattering, average speed of 16mph. It was a really, really tough ride. Rode with 1 other tandem and 19 solo bikes, really good turn out on our club run. Can't believe how much more difficult it is climbing hills on a tandem compared to a solo bike. But the down hill sections are brilliant, a tandem just flies. Hit 45mph on one down hill section. An excellent day on a tandem, great fun.


----------



## ChopperGav (24 Apr 2013)

As a recent purchaser of a tandem for leisure use does anyone know where I can buy tandem specific bottom brackets & cranks.
Thanks.


----------



## Tim Hall (24 Apr 2013)

Bottom brackets tend to be standard (although they'll often be fitted in eccentric shells to allow timing chain adjustment.

For cranks I'd try J D Cycles (they've got a separate tandem branch in Gargrave) or St John Street Cycles. The chainrings on the crankset will be the same as a solo, it's the cranks themselves that are different - the captain's has a chain ring on the wrong side, and the stoker's has a single ring on the wrong side and a double or triple on the right side. Note this is for the majority of tandems with the captain at the front, timing chain on the left. Your tandem may vary, mine certainly does. What have you bought? Have you seen the Tandem Club website?


----------



## ChopperGav (28 Apr 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> Bottom brackets tend to be standard (although they'll often be fitted in eccentric shells to allow timing chain adjustment.
> 
> For cranks I'd try J D Cycles (they've got a separate tandem branch in Gargrave) or St John Street Cycles. The chainrings on the crankset will be the same as a solo, it's the cranks themselves that are different - the captain's has a chain ring on the wrong side, and the stoker's has a single ring on the wrong side and a double or triple on the right side. Note this is for the majority of tandems with the captain at the front, timing chain on the left. Your tandem may vary, mine certainly does. What have you bought? Have you seen the Tandem Club website?


 Thanks for the reply, I should have said it's a Pashley Tourmaster 5 Speed, the BB does not have an eccentric shell tension is achieved via a tensioning arm.Your right also it is a cross drive, my concern was that the BB axles being non symetrical would a drop in BB be ok.


----------

